# New forces



## BroodingLord (Feb 17, 2009)

Well ive dont tyranids to bits, and everyone else in my gaming group is already on their second army, so i finally decided i wanted to make another force. wanted something very different to nids

I was thinking Witch hunters, they have a cool factor and lotsa flamer templates which i love but they dont appear extremely viable...

any other suggestions/comments?


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Tyranids excel in close-combat, with Monstrous Creatures, and numbers. So, in contrast, you're going to want a small, elite force that is stronger in firepower. A lack of huge killing machines would also be preferable, I assume.

The ideal force to me would be Daemonhunters. Their basic troops, Grey Knights, are more expensive Space Marines with lots of heavy firepower. As a result, they're very low in numbers and their units also have a lower maximum capacity. Also, they have powerful vehicles too, which provides you with a new experience as well. The closest to having any Monstrous Creatures will probably be the Dreadnought, which is actually a vehicle.

However, the Daemonhunter's Codex is incredibly outdated so it may not be worthwhile, particularly if they're due a new one sometime soon. Rumours suggest they are. Witch Hunters, I believe, are in a similar situation to Daemonhunters. Consequently, you may be best off looking at Space Marines, especially considering they've recently had a new Codex released.

Whilst it may be worth waiting for the new Blood Angels, they're incredibly close-combat orientated, and whilst lots of their more elite units are highly expensive, they wouldn't vary too much from 'Nids in comparison to your standard Marines. Utilising the Codex efficiently, you can create a very forgiving and flexible army, that can either be nicely balanced or totally focussed on one extremity. It's your choice.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Sisters are a good army if you use them well, they all have power armour after all. You could do any imperial force and add sisters as allies so could add sisters to marines or guard armies 

Why do you think that sisters are not an viable thought btw? they have lots of flamer and meltas, faith powers, tanks, etc. The models are all metal though and quite pricey and they are quite tough to paint


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

now is probably a bad time to start sisters, since its now even more expensive to start them, probably best to go with something cheaper for now


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

to me the polar opposite to the 'nids has always been the tau, i'd say them. mid sized forces and all ranged with a good couple of vehicles thrown in.


----------

